# Highlandtown release



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone know do they release pheasants in all the field area like around the dam and so or is the planned release areas? Also is there anyplace you are not allowed to hunt at highlandtown. Thanks in advance

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

